# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > छोटा पर्दा >  दूरदर्शन

## jaihind20

दूरदर्शन या टेलिविज़न (या संक्षेप में, टीवी) एक ऐसी दूरसंचार प्रणाली है जिसके द्वारा चलचित्र व ध्वनि को दो स्थानों के बीच प्रसारित व प्राप्त किया जा सके। यह शब्द टीवी सेट, टीवी कार्यक्रम तथा प्रसारण के लिये भी प्रयुक्त होता है। टेलीविज़न शब्द लैटिन तथा यूनानी शब्दों से बनाया गया है जिसका अर्थ होता है दूर दृष्टि (यूनानी - टेली = दूर, लैटिन - विज़न = दृष्टि)। टेलीविज़न सेट १९३० के उत्तरार्ध से उपलब्ध रहे हैं और समाचार व मनोरंजन के स्रोत के रूप में शीघ्र ही घरों व संस्थाओं में आम हो गये। १९७० के दशक से वीसीआर टेप और इसके वाद वीसीडी व डीवीडी जैसे डिजीटल प्रणालियों के द्वारा रिकार्ड किये कार्यक्रम व सिनेमा देखना भी सम्भव हो गया।

भारत में टेलिविज़न प्रसारण का प्रारम्भ १५ सितंबर, १९५९ में हुआ जब एक प्रायोगिक परियोजना के रुप में दिल्ली में टी.वी केन्द्र खोला गया तथा दूरदर्शन नाम से सरकारी टीवी चैनल की नींव पड़ी। दूरदर्शन में सेटेलाइट तकनीक का प्रयोग १९७५-१९७६ में प्रारम्भ हुआ।

----------


## desi0091

good /////////////

----------


## dev b

बहुत अच्छी जान कारी दी है  दोस्त आप ने 


> दूरदर्शन या टेलिविज़न (या संक्षेप में, टीवी) एक ऐसी दूरसंचार प्रणाली है जिसके द्वारा चलचित्र व ध्वनि को दो स्थानों के बीच प्रसारित व प्राप्त किया जा सके। यह शब्द टीवी सेट, टीवी कार्यक्रम तथा प्रसारण के लिये भी प्रयुक्त होता है। टेलीविज़न शब्द लैटिन तथा यूनानी शब्दों से बनाया गया है जिसका अर्थ होता है दूर दृष्टि (यूनानी - टेली = दूर, लैटिन - विज़न = दृष्टि)। टेलीविज़न सेट १९३० के उत्तरार्ध से उपलब्ध रहे हैं और समाचार व मनोरंजन के स्रोत के रूप में शीघ्र ही घरों व संस्थाओं में आम हो गये। १९७० के दशक से वीसीआर टेप और इसके वाद वीसीडी व डीवीडी जैसे डिजीटल प्रणालियों के द्वारा रिकार्ड किये कार्यक्रम व सिनेमा देखना भी सम्भव हो गया।
> 
> भारत में टेलिविज़न प्रसारण का प्रारम्भ १५ सितंबर, १९५९ में हुआ जब एक प्रायोगिक परियोजना के रुप में दिल्ली में टी.वी केन्द्र खोला गया तथा दूरदर्शन नाम से सरकारी टीवी चैनल की नींव पड़ी। दूरदर्शन में सेटेलाइट तकनीक का प्रयोग १९७५-१९७६ में प्रारम्भ हुआ।

----------


## nakool

अछि जानकारी है

----------


## gopu

अत्यन्त रोचक

----------


## sau1212

दूरदर्शन या टेलिविज़न (या संक्षेप में, टीवी) एक ऐसी दूरसंचार प्रणाली है जिसके द्वारा चलचित्र व ध्वनि को दो स्थानों के बीच प्रसारित व प्राप्त किया जा सके। यह शब्द टीवी सेट, टीवी कार्यक्रम तथा प्रसारण के लिये भी प्रयुक्त होता है। टेलीविज़न शब्द लैटिन तथा यूनानी शब्दों से बनाया गया है जिसका अर्थ होता है दूर दृष्टि (यूनानी - टेली = दूर, लैटिन - विज़न = दृष्टि)। टेलीविज़न सेट १९३० के उत्तरार्ध से उपलब्ध रहे हैं और समाचार व मनोरंजन के स्रोत के रूप में शीघ्र ही घरों व संस्थाओं में आम हो गये। १९७० के दशक से वीसीआर टेप और इसके वाद वीसीडी व डीवीडी जैसे डिजीटल प्रणालियों के द्वारा रिकार्ड किये कार्यक्रम व सिनेमा देखना भी सम्भव हो गया।

भारत में टेलिविज़न प्रसारण का प्रारम्भ १५ सितंबर, १९५९ में हुआ जब एक प्रायोगिक परियोजना के रुप में दिल्ली में टी.वी केन्द्र खोला गया तथा दूरदर्शन नाम से सरकारी टीवी चैनल की नींव पड़ी। दूरदर्शन में सेटेलाइट तकनीक का प्रयोग १९७५-१९७६ में प्रारम्भ हुआ।

दूरदर्शन के विभिन्न चैनल

राष्*ट्रीय चैनल (5): डीडी 1, डीडी न्*यूज़, डीडी भारती, डीडी स्*पोर्ट्स और डीडी उर्दू

क्षेत्रीय भाषाओं के उपग्रह चैनल (11): डीडी उत्तर पूर्व, डीडी बंगाली, डीडी गुजराती, डीडी कन्*नड़, डीडी कश्*मीर, डीडी मलयालम, डीडी सहयाद्रि, डीडी उडिया, डीडी पंजाबी, डीडी पोधीगई और डीडी सप्**तगिरी
क्षेत्रीय राज्*य नेटवर्क (11): बिहार, झारखण्*ड, छत्तीसगढ़, मध्*य प्रदेश, उत्तर प्रदेश, हरियाणा, उत्तराखण्*ड, हिमाचल प्रदेश, राजस्*थान, मिजोरम और त्रिपुरा

अंतरराष्*ट्रीय चैनल (1): डीडी इंडिया

डीडी डायरेक्*ट + : दूरदर्शन की फ्री टु एयर डीटीएच सेवा डीडी डायरेक्*ट + का शुभारंभ प्रधानमंत्री द्वारा 16 दिसंबर, 2004 को किया गया। 33 टीवी चैनलों (दूरदर्शन / निजी) और 12 रेडियो (आकाशवाणी) चैनलों से शुरूआत हुई। इसकी सेवा क्षमता बढ़कर 36 टीवी चैनल और 20 रेडियो चैनल हो गई। अंडमान और निकोबार को छोड़कर इसके सिगनल पूरे भारत में एक रिसीवर प्रणाली से मिलते हैं। इस सेवा के ग्राहकों की संख्*या 50 लाख से अधिक है।

क्षेत्रीय चैनल- डीडी मलयालम, डीडी सप्**तगिरी (तेलुगु), डीडी बंगाली, डीडी चंदन (कन्*नड़), डीडी उडिया, डीडी सहयाद्रि (मराठी), डीडी गुजराती, डीडी कश्*मीर (कश्*मीरी), डीडी पंजाबी, डीडी उत्तर पूर्व, डीडी पोधीगई (तमिल)

----------


## Lofar

*बढ़िया जानकारी  है*

----------


## mr josef

congrats:clap::clap::clap::clap: .4 this important information

----------


## sau1212

रेडियो

24 दिसंबर 1906 की शाम कनाडाई वैज्ञानिक रेगिनाल्ड फेसेंडेन ने जब अपना वॉयलिन बजाया और अटलांटिक महासागर में तैर रहे तमाम जहाजों के रेडियो ऑपरेटरों ने उस संगीत को अपने रेडियो सेट पर सुना, वह दुनिया में रेडियो प्रसारण की शुरुआत थी।
इससे पहले जे सी बोस ने भारत में तथा मार्कोनी ने सन 1900 में इंग्लैंड से अमरीका बेतार संदेश भेजकर व्यक्तिगत रेडियो संदेश भेजने की शुरुआत कर दी थी, पर एक से अधिक व्यक्तियों को एकसाथ संदेश भेजने या ब्रॉडकास्टिंग की शुरुआत 1906 में फेसेंडेन के साथ हुई। ली द फोरेस्ट और चार्ल्स हेरॉल्ड जैसे लोगों ने इसके बाद रेडियो प्रसारण के प्रयोग करने शुरु किए। तब तक रेडियो का प्रयोग सिर्फ नौसेना तक ही सीमित था। 1917 में प्रथम विश्व युद्ध की शुरुआत के बाद किसी भी गैर फौज़ी के लिये रेडियो का प्रयोग निषिद्ध कर दिया गया।

पहला रेडियो स्टेशन

1918 में ली द फोरेस्ट ने न्यू यॉर्क के हाईब्रिज इलाके में दुनिया का पहला रेडियो स्टेशन शुरु किया। पर कुछ दिनों बाद ही पुलिस को ख़बर लग गई और रेडियो स्टेशन बंद करा दिया गया।
नवंबर 1941 को सुभाष चंद्र बोस ने रेडियो जर्मनी से भारतवासियों को संबोधित किया
एक साल बाद ली द फोरेस्ट ने 1919 में सैन फ्रैंसिस्को में एक और रेडियो स्टेशन शुरु कर दिया।
नवंबर 1920 में नौसेना के रेडियो विभाग में काम कर चुके फ्रैंक कॉनार्ड को दुनिया में पहली बार क़ानूनी तौर पर रेडियो स्टेशन शुरु करने की अनुमति मिली।
कुछ ही सालों में देखते ही देखते दुनिया भर में सैंकड़ों रेडियो स्टेशनों ने काम करना शुरु कर दिया।
रेडियो में विज्ञापन की शुरुआत 1923 में हुई। इसके बाद ब्रिटेन में बीबीसी और अमरीका में सीबीएस और एनबीसी जैसे सरकारी रेडियो स्टेशनों की शुरुआत हुई।

----------


## sau1212

भारत और रेडियो

1927 तक भारत में भी ढेरों रेडियो क्लबों की स्थापना हो चुकी थी। 1936 में भारत में सरकारी ‘इम्पेरियल रेडियो ऑफ इंडिया’ की शुरुआत हुई जो आज़ादी के बाद ऑल इंडिया रेडियो या आकाशवाणी बन गया।
1939 में द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध की शुरुआत होने पर भारत में भी रेडियो के सारे लाइसेंस रद्द कर दिए गए और ट्रांसमीटरों को सरकार के पास जमा करने के आदेश दे दिए गए।
नरीमन प्रिंटर उन दिनों बॉम्बे टेक्निकल इंस्टीट्यूट बायकुला के प्रिंसिपल थे। उन्होंने रेडियो इंजीनियरिंग की शिक्षा पाई थी। लाइसेंस रद्द होने की ख़बर सुनते ही उन्होंने अपने रेडियो ट्रांसमीटर को खोल दिया और उसके पुर्जे अलग अलग जगह पर छुपा दिए।
इस बीच गांधी जी ने अंग्रेज़ों भारत छोडो का नारा दिया। गांधी जी समेत तमाम नेता 9 अगस्त 1942 को गिरफ़्तार कर लिए गए और प्रेस पर पाबंदी लगा दी गई।
कांग्रेस के कुछ नेताओं के अनुरोध पर नरीमन प्रिंटर ने अपने ट्रांसमीटर के पुर्जे फिर से एकजुट किया। माइक जैसे कुछ सामान की कमी थी जो शिकागो रेडियो के मालिक नानक मोटवानी की दुकान से मिल गई और मुंबई के चौपाटी इलाक़े के सी व्यू बिल्डिंग से 27 अगस्त 1942 को नेशनल कांग्रेस रेडियो का प्रसारण शुरु हो गया।

पहला प्रसारण

अपने पहले प्रसारण में उद्घोषक उषा मेहता ने कहा, 41.78 मीटर पर एक अंजान जगह से यह नेशनल कांग्रेस रेडियो है।
रेडियो पर विज्ञापन की शुरुआत 1923 में हुई
इसके बाद इसी रेडियो स्टेशन ने गांधी जी का भारत छोडो का संदेश, मेरठ में 300 सैनिकों के मारे जाने की ख़बर, कुछ महिलाओं के साथ अंग्रेज़ों के दुराचार जैसी ख़बरों का प्रसारण किया जिसे समाचारपत्रों में सेंसर के कारण प्रकाशित नहीं किया गया था।
पहला ट्रांसमीटर 10 किलोवाट का था जिसे शीघ्र ही नरीमन प्रिंटर ने और सामान जोडकर सौ किलोवाट का कर दिया। अंग्रेज़ पुलिस की नज़र से बचने के लिए ट्रांसमीटर को तीन महीने के भीतर ही सात अलग अलग स्थानों पर ले जाया गया।
12 नवंबर 1942 को नरीमन प्रिंटर और उषा मेहता को गिरफ़्तार कर लिया गया और नेशनल कांग्रेस रेडियो की कहानी यहीं ख़त्म हो गई।
नवंबर 1941 में रेडियो जर्मनी से नेताजी सुभाष चंद्र बोस का भारतीयों के नाम संदेश भारत में रेडियो के इतिहास में एक और प्रसिद्ध दिन रहा जब नेताजी ने कहा था, “तुम मुझे खून दो मैं तुम्हे आज़ादी दूंगा।
इसके बाद 1942 में आज़ाद हिंद रेडियो की स्थापना हुई जो पहले जर्मनी से फिर सिंगापुर और रंगून से भारतीयों के लिये समाचार प्रसारित करता रहा।

आज़ादी के बाद

आज़ादी के बाद अब तक भारत में रेडियो का इतिहास सरकारी ही रहा है।
आज़ादी के बाद भारत में रेडियो सरकारी नियंत्रण में रहा
सरकारी संरक्षण में रेडियो का काफी प्रसार हुआ। 1947 में आकाशवाणी के पास छह रेडियो स्टेशन थे और उसकी पहुंच 11 प्रतिशत लोगों तक ही थी। आज आकाशवाणी के पास 223 रेडियो स्टेशन हैं और उसकी पहुंच 99.1 फ़ीसदी भारतीयों तक है।
टेलीविज़न के आगमन के बाद शहरों में रेडियो के श्रोता कम होते गए, पर एफएम रेडियो के आगमन के बाद अब शहरों में भी रेडियो के श्रोता बढने लगे हैं। पर गैरसरकारी रेडियो में अब भी समाचार या समसामयिक विषयों की चर्चा पर पाबंदी है।
इस बीच आम जनता को रेडियो स्टेशन चलाने देने की अनुमति के लिए सरकार पर दबाव बढता रहा है।
1995 में भारतीय सर्वोच्च न्यायालय ने कहा कि रेडियो तरंगों पर सरकार का एकाधिकार नहीं है। सन 2002 में एनडीए सरकार ने शिक्षण संस्थाओं को कैंपस रेडियो स्टेशन खोलने की अनुमति दी। 16 नवम्बर 2006 को यूपीए सरकार ने स्वयंसेवी संस्थाओं को रेडियो स्टेशन खोलने की इज़ाज़त दी है।
इन रेडियो स्टेशनों में भी समाचार या समसामयिक विषयों की चर्चा पर पाबंदी है पर इसे रेडियो जैसे जन माध्यम के लोकतंत्रीकरण की दिशा में एक महत्वपूर्ण क़दम माना जा रहा है।

----------


## sau1212

*इंटरनेट पर हिन्दी रेडियो /टीवी  स्टेशनों की सूची*

*Live music statio*

_ Amor FM, Netherlands
 Apna 990AM, Auckl., NZ
 Awaz FM, Glasgow, UK
 Bombay Beats, 1.fm, USA
 Radio Brisvaani, Australia
 City 101.6, Dubai, UAE
 Craze FM
 Dhoom FM, NJ, USA
 Hit 96.7 FM, Dubai, UAE
 Radio Humsafar
 Radio India, BC, Canada
 Kismat Radio, Mdlsex, UK
 Mast Radio
 Megajams FM, Guyana
 Mera Sangeet Radio
 Radio Nimbooda, Paris
 RBC Radio, New York
 Sabras Radio, UK
 Sangeet Radio, Tx, US
 Sunrise Radio, Lond., UK
 Sunrise Radio, Yksh., UK
 Taal FM, Mauritius
 Radio Tarana , Auck., NZ
 Radio Teen Taal, Paris, Fr.
 Top FM, Mauritius
 Trishul FM, Suriname
 Ujala Radio, Netherlands
 Yaar Radio, London, UK


TV Feeds

CNBC Awaaz (Hindi Fin. news), India
 CNBC TV-18 (English Fin. news), India
 CNN-IBN (English news channel), India
 Doordarshan News, India
 Geo TV, Pakistan
 IBN7 (Hindi news channel), India
 IBN-Lokmat (Marathi news channel), India
 NDTV 24×7 (English news channel), India
 NDTV India (Hindi news channel), India

Recorded news stations

Akashvani, India
   BBC Hindi, London, UK
 China Radio, China
 Deutsche Welle, Bonn, Germany
 Radio Japan, Japan
 SBS, Melbourne, Australia
 VOA Hindi, Washington DC, USA

Local stations – multicultural

 CHIN 100.7 FM, Toronto, Canada
 CIAO 530 AM, Toronto, Canada
 CMR 101.3 FM, Toronto, Canada_

http://radiotime.com

----------


## Mr. laddi

*एक बेमिसाल जानकारी*

----------


## Teach Guru

अति उतम जानकारी दी है मित्र........

----------


## jai 123

बडिया जानकारी दुरर्दशन कि उत्पत्ति के संबध मे दुरर्दशन आज भी अन्य चैनलो कि टि आर पी कि दौड से दुर अपनी गति से बडा जा रहा है

----------


## Shri Vijay

> *एक बेमिसाल जानकारी*





> अति उतम जानकारी दी है मित्र........





> बडिया जानकारी दुरर्दशन कि उत्पत्ति के संबध मे दुरर्दशन आज भी अन्य चैनलो कि टि आर पी कि दौड से दुर अपनी गति से बडा जा रहा है


में तो सिर्फ इतना ही कहूँगा की धन्यवाद मित्र |

----------


## ingole

*दूरदर्शन और रेडियो के बारे में इतनी अनमोल जानकारी देने के लिए धन्यबाद दोस्त.*

----------

